# 

## karul

Chcę sobie zainstalować kamery w domu, i od czasu do czasu sprawdzić co robią moje dzieci jak wrócą ze szkoły. co myślicie o tym systemie: eochroniarz.pl?

----------


## piotrmak

Jak się nudzisz to sobie zrób i oglądaj, tylko uważaj, żeby Ciebie kiedyś przez nie ktoś nie oglądał

----------


## witu102

jakiś paranoiczny pomysł...ciekawe czy dzieci wiedzą, że będą żyły w domu wielkiego brata...

----------


## joanika

A może woli sprawdzać co żona robi jak nie ma go w domu? Może jakaś terapia potrzebna?

----------

